# Can you store sperm at home for later use?



## 37Hopeful

I don't have time to go to a sperm bank for this process. My Sperm donor is going to be out of town this month during the "critical week." 
Can you store sperm at home? How? How long does it last? 
Any suggestions about this would be helpful. I have been Oing late, so we may "catch" the O, but.....just in case, I don't want to miss a month!!! I wanted to store his sperm before he left. His sperm analysis came back great.


----------



## schoolteacher

All I know is it has to be kept warm! as when my dh did an sa at home he had to get it to the clinic really quick and keep it warm. Considering that I don't really think that sperm will survive long outside the body! it might be worth you inseminating early as sperm can survive in you whilst waiting for the egg for up to 5 days.x


----------



## Rags

Hi, didn't want to read and run. Having googled the same question a while ago as far as I am aware fresh sperm only lives for 3 to 4 hours outside the body and aprox 3 - 5 days once inseminated. Is there a way to arrange to have it frozen and kept for you?

Good luck.


----------



## tansey

It can't be stored apart from at a clinic under proper conditions but as the other ladies have said it can live longer inside the body if the conditions are right.


----------



## flutterbaby

37Hopeful said:


> I don't have time to go to a sperm bank for this process. My Sperm donor is going to be out of town this month during the "critical week."
> Can you store sperm at home? How? How long does it last?
> Any suggestions about this would be helpful. I have been Oing late, so we may "catch" the O, but.....just in case, I don't want to miss a month!!! I wanted to store his sperm before he left. His sperm analysis came back great.

on a website calles in gender the is a section on making an incubater for sperm to be kept warm at home not sure if it was in a swaying gender section tho so double check if you want a specific gender hope this helps hun


----------



## lian_83

i think, the best bet is to inseminate early, and just make sure you have very high PH down there. Try egg white to make you more alkaline and that way both X and Y sperm will make it to the cervix, doubling your chances. But if you don't like egg whites, then go for Baking Soda. 

I do this like a week before ovulation just in case my donor will not be available.


----------

